# son canard erreur



## le_chanceux (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai l'impression de passer pour un fou, mais je crois me souvenir, lorsque j'allais chez mes parents qui avaient un iMac (un gros Mac tout bleu translucide) avec un macOs < 10 installé, dès que l'on faisait une erreur, le son pour l'erreur était un "coin" de canard.

Dès que j'en parle tout le monde me regarde comme si j'étais un fou qui devait prendre trop de crack lors de son enfance et qui entend des voies comme Jeanne d'Arc.

Même sur google lorsque je tape "apple duck sound error" je ne trouve rien.

Ai je bien rêvé ou il y avait effectivement un son de canard lorsqu'on faisait une erreur?

désolé du dérangement 
Merci
Paul


----------



## daffyb (17 Mars 2010)

oui, c'est vrai. Je l'ai même remis sur mon iMac Intel Core Duo sous MacOS Snow Leopard

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------

voir là http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/a-la-recherche-du-canard-160365.html


----------



## - B'n - (17 Mars 2010)

Comment ça "coin" ?


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> oui, c'est vrai. Je l'ai même remis sur mon iMac Intel Core Duo sous MacOS Snow Leopard
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------
> 
> voir là http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/a-la-recherche-du-canard-160365.html



tu me le remettre en .zip ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------




- B'n - a dit:


> Comment ça "coin" ?



c'est mieux ainsi :

[DM]xa9r0y[/DM]


----------



## le_chanceux (17 Mars 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> oui, c'est vrai. Je l'ai même remis sur mon iMac Intel Core Duo sous MacOS Snow Leopard
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------
> 
> voir là http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/a-la-recherche-du-canard-160365.html



Ha merci!! Je vais regarder ca de plus près ^^


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2010)

Sinon il est chez oim en zip


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2010)

ce canard est un de ces sons que j'ai assez vite repris
( ceci dit tu peux l'affecter à ce que tu veux , pas forcement erreur)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

Autant il ne me manque pas du tout sur mes macs récents, autant sur mes vieux 68k, je ne peux pas les imaginer sans.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5426518 a dit:
			
		

> Autant il ne me manque pas du tout sur mes macs récents, autant sur mes vieux 68k, je ne peux pas les imaginer sans.



ça m'en bouche un coin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça m'en bouche un coin



Six mots sans aucune faute de français. Tu peux accrocher ta phrase au frigo Mackie.


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5426676 a dit:
			
		

> Six mots sans aucune faute de français. Tu peux accrocher ta phrase au frigo Mackie.



C'est toi qui va aller au coin ...


----------



## Invité (19 Mars 2010)

Quand je pense que c'est mon canard !!!


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2010)

Moi j'aime bien le contraste entre le vintage et le moderne. Un peu comme la sonnerie 1970 sur mon tel mobile, pendant les vendanges on me passe un coup de fil et là tu vois tous les vieux qui lèvent la tête, se croyant face à une hallucination auditive, ils comprennent et disent alors "vindieu ça fait longtemps qu'on l'entend plus celle-là" :love:


----------

